# Auf welchen Teil eines Signals reagiert ein dynamischer Eingang?



## unbekanntster (24 März 2007)

Wäre die richtige Antwort um bei dieser Klausurfrage einen Punkt zu bekommen: "auf die positive Flanke"


----------



## zotos (24 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Wäre die richtige Antwort um bei dieser Klausurfrage einen Punkt zu bekommen: "auf die positive Flanke"



Ja.

positive (steigende) Flanke: Wenn das Signal von Low auf High wechselt.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Wäre die richtige Antwort um bei dieser Klausurfrage einen Punkt zu bekommen: "auf die positive Flanke"



Ein "dynamischer" Eingang kann sowohl auf die positive wie auch auf die negative Flanke reagieren !

Z.B. lässt sich bei Siemens - Interruptfähigen Eingängen einstellen, ob die 1 - oder die 0 - Flanke ausgewertet werden soll.

Die richtige Antwort müsste heissen *"auf einen Zustandswechsel".*


----------



## Martin007 (24 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Wäre die richtige Antwort um bei dieser Klausurfrage einen Punkt zu bekommen: "auf die positive Flanke"



Und was ist mit der negativen (falende) Flanke

Ein dynamischer Eingang kann:
a) nur auf eine positive Flanke oder 
b) nur auf eine negative Flanke oder
c) auf positive und negative Flanken reagieren.
Das hängt vor der Art des dynamischen Eingangs ab.


----------



## plc_tippser (24 März 2007)

Dynamischer Eingang, Zustandsänderung von 0 auf 1 (L/H) 

Dynamischer Eingang mit Negation, Zustandsänderung von 1 auf 0 (H/L)


----------



## zotos (24 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ein "dynamischer" Eingang kann sowohl auf die positive wie auch auf die negative Flanke reagieren !
> 
> Z.B. lässt sich bei Siemens - Interruptfähigen Eingängen einstellen, ob die 1 - oder die 0 - Flanke ausgewertet werden soll.
> 
> Die richtige Antwort müsste heissen *"auf einen Zustandswechsel".*



Schön geschrieben aber leider falsch.



plc_tippser schrieb:


> Dynamischer Eingang, Zustandsänderung von 0 auf 1 (L/H)
> 
> Dynamischer Eingang mit Negation, Zustandsänderung von 1 auf 0 (H/L)



Richtig.



```
DIN EN 60617

Dynamischer Eingang, Zustandsänderung von 0 auf 1 (L/H)

   +----
   |
---|>
   |
   +----
   

Dynamischer Eingang mit Negation, Zustandsänderung von 1 auf 0 (H/L)
   
   +----
   |
--O|>
   |
   +----
```


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> DIN EN 60617



Du weist doch, wir Siemens - User haben mit DIN nichts am Hut !


----------



## zotos (24 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Du weist doch, wir Siemens - User haben mit DIN nichts am Hut !





Ich lerne es wohl nicht mehr ;o(

Ich geh dann noch mal die Kassette hören ;o)


----------



## unbekanntster (24 März 2007)

alles klar, danke


----------

